# Messumformer Pt100 --> 0-10V



## iPDI (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo

Folgendes Problem:

Ich habe eine S7-1200C CPU im Einsatz. Diese hat 2 0-10V analoge Eingänge. Ich will 2 Pt100 Sensor anhängen. Dafür benötige ich logischerweise einen Messumformer. Die Messumformer von Phoenix Contakt sind jedoch teurer, als wenn ich für die 1200er ein Zusatzanalogeingansmodul speziell für Temperaturfühler kaufe.

Kennt jeemand günstige Messumformer?! Wenn nicht, werde ich das Zusamtzelement für die 1200er kaufen (ist jedoch schade, da ich schon 2 analoge Eingänge auf der CPU hätte und somit kompakter bleiben könnte).

Gruss iPDI


----------



## Verpolt (20 Januar 2011)

Hallo

wie Sand am Meer.

Suche nach Kopftransmitter oder Meßumformer.

http://www.voelkner.de/products/83801/Messumformer-0-10v-Mu-Pt100-U010.html


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

kommt zwar auf den messbereich an, aber der günstigste messumformer hier scheint mir ne handvoll widerstände zu sein...


----------



## iPDI (20 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> kommt zwar auf den messbereich an, aber der günstigste messumformer hier scheint mir ne handvoll widerstände zu sein...



Der Messbereich ist von ca 20 bis 80°C 

Das Problem ist, dass ich bei unseren Elektrogrosshändler (Schweiz) nur Messumformer mit 0-10V finde, welche ca. 200CHF kosten. Eine Baugruppe für die 1200 mit 4 Eingängen kostet 350CHF...also günstiger


----------



## vierlagig (20 Januar 2011)

iPDI schrieb:


> Der Messbereich ist von ca 20 bis 80°C
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass ich bei unseren Elektrogrosshändler (Schweiz) nur Messumformer mit 0-10V finde, welche ca. 200CHF kosten. Eine Baugruppe für die 1200 mit 4 Eingängen kostet 350CHF...also günstiger



20 - 80°C ist ja relativ linear...

U5 = U0 * ( ( R1 / ( R1 + R2 ) ) - ( R3 / (R3 + R4) )

schon mal gesehen?
brauchste drei widerstände und des Pt100 und legst das ganze für eine spannungsversorgung mit 24V aus ...

kosten: ca. 3€
lerneffekt: hoch
nutzen: erfüllt


----------



## iPDI (20 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 20 - 80°C ist ja relativ linear...
> 
> U5 = U0 * ( ( R1 / ( R1 + R2 ) ) - ( R3 / (R3 + R4) )
> 
> ...



danke, sagt mir was...ich habe auch eine Gebrauchsanweisung gefunden, bei welcher ich nicht einmal mehr überlegen oder rechnen müsste 

ich bin jedoch nicht der Fan von Eigenbauten in eine Anlage einzubauen, welche 24h / 5d pro Woche läuft (obwohl diese Schaltund die nächsten 20 nicht kaputtgehen wird


----------



## Ide (20 Januar 2011)

http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/dsfs!TP3237.html


----------



## iPDI (20 Januar 2011)

Ide schrieb:


> http://www.ifm.com/ifmde/web/dsfs!TP3237.html



danke, jedoch haben auch alle IFM Teiler einen 4..20mA Ausgang...ich benötige jedoch 0..10V


----------



## PN/DP (20 Januar 2011)

Stars Elektronik PTB 8.00
hat 2009 unter 100,- EUR netto gekostet

Ausgang: 0/4..20mA oder 0..10V einstellbar

ÜBERTRAGUNGSVERHALTEN
Linearitätsfehler: < 0,2%
Temperaturfehler: < 0,01% (bei 0-55°C)
Grenzfrequenz: 30 Hz
Bürdeneinfluß: < 0,05%

Harald


----------



## Ide (21 Januar 2011)

iPDI schrieb:


> danke, jedoch haben auch alle IFM Teiler einen 4..20mA Ausgang...ich benötige jedoch 0..10V


*Lesen* muß man können, das ist das Hauptproblem ...

Weidmüller hat aber auf jeden Fall auch das was du brauchst!


----------



## ThorstenD2 (21 Januar 2011)

wir nehmen eigentlich immer Messumformer von Martens.. Und Rinck hat eigentlich auch alles was das Herz begehrt


----------



## Lars Weiß (21 Januar 2011)

Ich nehme mal an ist für Privat und soll günstig sein... gibt bei Conrad Messumformer für PT1000, fertige kleine Platine, so 28€, "PT-MOD-10V-T1",  sind gut und günstig, habe ich bei mir daheim auch verbaut. Einen neuen PT1000 gibts ja für 5€.


----------



## iPDI (21 Januar 2011)

Lars Weiß schrieb:


> Ich nehme mal an ist für Privat und soll günstig sein... gibt bei Conrad Messumformer für PT1000, fertige kleine Platine, so 28€, "PT-MOD-10V-T1",  sind gut und günstig, habe ich bei mir daheim auch verbaut. Einen neuen PT1000 gibts ja für 5€.




nein, ist nicht für zuhause und muss eigentlich au nicht günstig sein 

2Stk. sollten einfach billiger sein, als die spezielle Temperatureingangskarte...und die Conrad Platine hab ich auch gesehen...ist jedoch auch wieder ein gebastel...

ich denke, dass ich doch die Siemenskarte nehmen werde...ist Preis/Leistung warscheinlich doch am besten für meine Anwendung


----------



## Nost (23 Januar 2011)

Eben wurde schon mal Rink Elektronik genannt die verbauen wir seit einger Zeit, machen einen guten Eindruck und sind unschlagbar im Preis


----------



## Atlas (20 August 2013)

vierlagig schrieb:


> 20 - 80°C ist ja relativ linear...
> 
> U5 = U0 * ( ( R1 / ( R1 + R2 ) ) - ( R3 / (R3 + R4) ) )
> 
> ...



Gute Idee mit der Messbrücke! 

Die prinzipielle Schaltung ist klar:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wheatstonesche_Messbrücke

Gibt es bereits eine passende und erprobte Auslegung mit Widerstandswerten für 24V und einen PT100?

Das würde mir sehr helfen. Danke!


----------



## ducati (20 August 2013)

Wie stark verfälschen denn dort Spannungsschwankungen der 24V das Messergebnis? Ich würd ja, wenns kein ZuHauseGebastel werden soll, fertige Module von z.B. Rinck vorziehen... Oder gleich ne RTD-SPS-Karte.

Den Leitungswiderstandsabgleich musst Du bei der Brücke auch noch händisch basteln...

Gruß.


----------



## König (21 August 2013)

Was man für einen PT100 braucht, ist ein Konstantstrom.
Ich habe so etwas auch Zuhause (Kostengünstig) angewendet. Meine Sauna Temperaturregelung läuft in einer kompakten Mitsubishi SPS mit einem Analog In/Out Modul.
Über einen Stromausgang speise ich den PT100 und greife parallel die Spannung über dem PT100 ab und führe sie auf den analogen Spannungseingang.
Läuft seit Jahren einwandfrei und ich brauche keinen Meßumformer.


----------



## Atlas (21 August 2013)

Ich habe mit der widerstandsbrücke etwas in Excel rumgespielt/Rumgerechnet... Dabei bin ich zu dem Ergebnis gekommen, dass ein Temperaturbereich von 0..100°C beim PT100 eine maximale Spannungsänderung von ~2V hat. Das würde zwar funktionieren, ist aber schade, dass der verfügbare Messbereich von 0-10V nur in so einem kleinen Bereich genutzt werden kann. 


Das mit dem Konstantstrom ist auch eine Idee, aber da wird der Messbereich auch nicht besser ausgenutzt und vorallem wird hierzu extra ein analog ausgang benötigt. Ist leider keine praktikable lösung für mich.


----------



## MSommer (21 August 2013)

iPDI schrieb:


> Der Messbereich ist von ca 20 bis 80°C
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass ich bei unseren Elektrogrosshändler (Schweiz) nur Messumformer mit 0-10V finde, welche ca. 200CHF kosten. Eine Baugruppe für die 1200 mit 4 Eingängen kostet 350CHF...also günstiger



Hallo,
 dann kaufe einfach bei einem anderen Händler. Es gibt genügend Lieferanten im Netz, die aktive 0-10V Fühler anbieten. Das "Gepfriemle mit PT100 und Messumformer würde ich mir nicht antun.

http://www.fuehlersysteme.de/
http://www.spluss.eu/de

Gruß Michael


----------



## ducati (22 August 2013)

König schrieb:


> Was man für einen PT100 braucht, ist ein Konstantstrom.
> Ich habe so etwas auch Zuhause (Kostengünstig) angewendet. Meine Sauna Temperaturregelung läuft in einer kompakten Mitsubishi SPS mit einem Analog In/Out Modul.
> Über einen Stromausgang speise ich den PT100 und greife parallel die Spannung über dem PT100 ab und führe sie auf den analogen Spannungseingang.
> Läuft seit Jahren einwandfrei und ich brauche keinen Meßumformer.



der Konstantstrom sollte nicht höher als 1mA sein, sonst hast Du Messfehler durch die Erwärmung.

Gruß


----------



## Burns848 (30 August 2013)

Bei Pollin gibt es einen Bausatz für die Umwandlung eines PT100 /PT1000 auf 0-5 V für 8,95€

http://www.pollin.de/shop/dt/MzI4OTgxOTk-/Bausaetze_Module/Bausaetze/Bausatz_PT100_Messwandler.html

In der Doku dazu ist auch der Schaltplan abgebildet ... mittels LM317 wird die Versorgung des PT realisiert und der 4-fach OP läuft auf 5V.  Wenn du den Konstanntspannungregler durch einen L7810 oder L7812 ersetzt kannst du die Schaltung auch für 0-10V verwenden, der verwendete 4fach Operationsverstärker(TLC2264) kann bis 16V Versorgungsspannung ab. Die Schaltung muss dann halt entsprechend über die 2 Trimmer abgeglichen werden/ an den gewünschten Messbereich angepasst werden.


----------

